
Computer cracks Erdős puzzle – but no human brain can check the answer - hellisonwright
http://www.independent.co.uk/life-style/gadgets-and-tech/news/computer-cracks-erds-puzzle--but-no-human-brain-can-check-the-answer-9137097.html
======
ColinWright
Oh FFS, the computer did _not_ crack the "puzzle". Mathematicians worked out
how to reduce a near infinite calculation to something finite, and then
programmed the computer to do that checking.

The quotation from Parker gets it exactly right: "The computer did the heavy-
lifting, but it was the insight and creativity of its human programmers which
made it possible."

Even more, this just shows that the result is true for 2. The Erdős question
requires that it be true for all _N._

